# upholstery



## smehta (Aug 8, 2010)

need help to decide the colour for upholstry for a lobby area with light military green walls


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

a slightly darker green would work,,,,,, or use my favorite, bright yellow,works every time, you'll get lots of feedback.


----------

